# L'auberge espagnole



## joabru

¿Alguien me puede explicar que significa l'auberge espagnole? Creo que tiene un sentido figurado. Gracias.


----------



## Lezert

"une auberge espagnole"  est un lieu où on ne trouve que ce qu'on y apporté.
Je ne connais pas l'origine exacte, mais je pense que celà fait référence aux auberges d'Espagne d'il y a quelques siècles, où on ne pouvait que dormir, si on voulait y manger, il fallait apporter soi-même sa nourriture.


----------



## Voltaire

Un autre sens courant, bien que impropre, est un endroit où on trouve / fait n'importe quoi


----------



## lembisico

Hola, 

Desde la peli "L'auberge espagnole" de Cédric Klapisch (que tradujeron "Una casa de locos"), la expresión también se refiere a un piso compartido por estudiantes de varios países, o gente de paso, que siempre están de fiesta...
Por ejemplo "Chez lui, c'est un peu l'auberge espagnole", para mi suena bastante peyorativo.
No se muy bien explicar la idea pero lo escuche varias veces en este sentido, si alguien me puede ayudar...


----------



## Hanibal Hekter

Pour moi "l'auberge espagnole" est un lieu (appartement ou maison) où il y a un mix de gens de différents horizons et où les personnes peuvent librement entrer et sortir. 
Je ferais aussi le rapprochement avec l'expression "à la bonne franquette" qui désigne une façon de faire les choses (manger par exemple) de façon simple, sans prétentions et en improvisant, mais surtout dans un climat de convivialité et familiarité.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis d'accord avec Hanibal. Il n'y a rien de péjoratif à mes yeux dans cette expression.


----------



## Agnès E.

Pour moi, il y a une connotation très péjorative, au contraire, qui implique que si l'on n'apporte rien soi-même, on n'aura rien (synonyme de mesquinerie, de manque d'attentions, etc.).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je pense que tu as tout à fait raison, dans le sens premier.
Il y a eu un glissement depuis (le film de Klapisch ?) plutôt positif puisque la conséquence de ne trouver que ce qu'on apporte soi-même, c'est de trouver de tout !  Tout le monde ayant apporté quelque chose de sa propre culture. Non ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, en effet, Karine. Mais je ne crois pas que ce glissement ait dépassé le stade des spectateurs du film.
Les personnes ne l'ayant pas vu continuent à donner à l'expression son sens habituel.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon, ok. D'accord. 
On va dire que c'est une question de génération alors...


----------



## Agnès E.

Si tu veux...

Mais redonnons tout de même aux choses leur juste mesure : le film de Klappisch n'est pas célèbre au point d'influencer le langage de la francophonie dans son ensemble. 

Cette expression peut, dans certains contextes, avoir subi un certain glissement, mais on ne peut pas affirmer qu'elle a changé de sens dans tous les cas et pour tout le monde.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, oui, et oui. 
Le film de Klapisch n'était qu'une hypothèse. Pour moi, par exemple, ce n'était pas péjoratif avant de voir le film. Mais sans doute me gourrais-je ?


----------



## Agnès E.

... ou bien est-ce moi qui vois le péjoratif où il n'existe pas ?


----------



## Hanibal Hekter

personnellement, je pense que cette expression peut revêtir un sens positif ou négatif selon le contexte. Pour preuve vos argumentations ci-dessus. De même "à la bonne franquette" que l'on peut employer pour exprimer une opinion bien différente selon le contexte.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hanibal Hekter said:
			
		

> personnellement, je pense que cette expression peut revêtir un sens positif ou négatif selon le contexte. Pour preuve vos argumentations ci-dessus. De même "à la bonne franquette" que l'on peut employer pour exprimer une opinion bien différente selon le contexte.


Effectivement. Surtout si tu t'attendais à un repas où l'on met les petits plats dans les grands.


----------



## laurista

Es como un cajón de sastre, donde todo cabe.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me invitaron hace poco a una _cena de sobaquillo_, es decir que cada uno tenía que traer su comida.
La RAE no menciona este sentido, el Seco tampoco pero veo que Google sí lo conoce en este sentido.
Por mi parte es la primera vez que lo oía.

A tomar con precauciones pues.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Clelio

Bonjour à tous.

Alors comme certains l'ont déjà dit, cette expression est totalement péjorative, elle vient de Maurois qui disait effectivement "Il est de la lecture comme des auberges espagnoles: on n’y trouve que ce qu’on y apporte". On peut donc affirmer que cette expression est totalement péjorative: décrivant les auberges espagnoles comme peu confortable. La nouvelle connotation de cette expression peut en effet avoir donné un nouveau sens (qui reste un deuxième sens) à cette expression: pour désigner un endroit où l'ont ne fait que ce que l'on veut. En effet dans le film, chacun agit comme bon lui semble, libre de toute action.

Clelio.


----------



## Manuel Vicente

Al menos en Aragón (España), la expresión "cena de sobaquillo" está totalmente viva especialmente en celebraciones tradicionales, en torno a las hogueras, por ejemplo, Cuando cada cual lleva su comida (si bien a veces se comparte).


----------



## totor

Mi autor* (que sí le encuentra un carácter peyorativo a la expresión), refiriéndose a la noción de 'timbre' en la música dice:

_Longtemps, est resté un mystère pour nous l’acharnement des compositeurs et des chercheurs d’aujourd’hui à maintenir une notion aussi floue et introuvable, en dehors d’un conditionnement causaliste, que celle de timbre. Puis il nous est apparu que cette notion, dans son caractère à peine dissimulé d’*auberge espagnole*, arrange tout le monde ou presque, puisque son maintien en tant que notion vague préserve la fiction d’un champ homogène de l’écoute, préserve le mythe du son lui-même_.

Me pregunto si la expresión, en su sentido figurado, puede ser equivalente a 'algo que sirve tanto para un lavado como para un fregado'.

* Michel Chion, _Le Son._


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Creo que no.
Es más, siendo argentino como vos, no tengo la menor idea de lo que quiere decir lo que sugeriste.
Creo que no hay más opción que una traducción literal con una eventual nota al pie, si la considerás relevante. Al menos es lo que yo haría.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Parece que su origen tiene que ver con los peregrinos que iban a Santiago de Compostela - Pourquoi dit-on « une auberge espagnole » ?
Aquí parece que se insiste en la "indifinición", en el "cajón de sastre" donde entra todo.


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> no tengo la menor idea de lo que quiere decir lo que sugeriste


Como Chion dice que la noción de 'timbre' es vaga y confusa y es empleada 'a piacere' por cada uno que la enarbola, tratando de mantener la ficción de un campo homogéneo, podría decirse que esa noción da tanto para un lavado como para un fregado.

No me suena que, en mi caso particular, se la pueda asimilar a un


Tina.Irun said:


> "cajón de sastre" donde entra todo


y la veo más afín a mi opción.

Por otra parte, mi afición por las N. del T. no son absolutas y tienen que ver con la necesidad de explicarle al lector hispanohablante cuestiones más bien históricas que son ajenas tanto a su cultura general como a la mía, y siempre reconozco que cuando la explicación es semántica (como en este caso) se debe a que mi lengua natal no tiene una equivalencia. Por eso en estos casos, antes de poner una nota, siempre busco una equivalencia.

Otra opción es explicar lo que quiso decir (cosa que siempre es mala) y poner algo así como 'en su carácter apenas disimulado de hacer lo que uno quiera con ella'.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Lo que me sorprende es que en la traducción existente directamente se omite su traducción.


----------



## totor

A mí no me sorprende, León, porque es el recurso facilongo.

Y he visto cosas peores, como por ejemplo suprimir en una traducción de Tolstoi al francés una frase donde Tolstoi declara 'absolutamente incomprensibles' dos poemas en prosa franceses, uno de Baudelaire y otro de Mallarmé.

Al traductor francés no le gustó que dijera eso y lo suprimió.


----------

